# Nw20?



## always.27 (Sep 15, 2006)

recommendations for a blush & bronzer, mac or nars??

thankyouuu xx


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 15, 2006)

I am an NW20 and my favorites are Shooting Star MSF for bronzer and Dollymix blush.  Other blushes that are on my wishlist are Plum Foolery and Peachtwist.  I don't own them just yet.


----------



## ette (Sep 15, 2006)

My friend is an NW20 and she loves Blushbaby, Pinch O' Peach, and Dollymix.


----------



## neotrad (Sep 15, 2006)

One of the MAC makeup artists I know is NW20 too, and one time she was wearing Dollymix and it looked rather pretty on her. She also said her favorite during summer and fall was Sunbasque. But I'm sure she has many other blushes that are LEs that she looks beautiful on. I'm NC15 and I've never tried Dollymix, but I think it'd look pretty on most skin tones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for bronzers, NARS Laguna is good and MAC Shooting Star is gorgeous on most skin tones. If you can't get Shooting Star Mineralized Skinfinish, but do have Shimpagne Mineralize Skinfinish, try Shimpagne over NARS Gina blush! The combination looks very similar to Shooting Star.


----------



## chrisd90 (Sep 18, 2006)

I am also a NW20 and I use Nars Orgasm blush almost everyday. I also love Mac's Pinch o Peach and Sunbasque. Use a light hand when using Sun Basque.


----------



## mans_x_ruin (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm an NW20, and I love Blushbaby...


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 18, 2006)

I am a NW15.  My favourites are MAC Dollymix, Satin Rose, and cremeblushes in Posey, Blossoming, Brit Wit.
Nars wise I love Orgasm, Taos (for a hot cheeked look) Sin.

Bronzer wise my perfect bronzer has to be Shooting Star.  It is the perfect colour.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 19, 2006)

Cheek and well dressed are my favourites. I don't own any NARS blushes but I wish I did.


----------



## Machanne (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chrisd90* 

 
_I am also a NW20 and I use Nars Orgasm blush almost everyday. I also love Mac's Pinch o Peach and Sunbasque. Use a light hand when using Sun Basque._

 
I'm NW20 as well... I know that everybody says that anybody can use Nars Orgasm.. well I can't.. it looks positively sickly on me.. (feverish) I prefer *Nars' Deep Throat*.

*Shu Uemura* is great - LOVE  *P Amber 83* (which coincidentally is recommended in British Vogue by Charlotte Tilbury the creative director for Helena Rubinstein to create some of the make up looks for S/S 07) and *P Peach 40.*

*MAC's* blushcreme in *Ladyblush* is gives pretty flushed cheeks.
I use *Bronzing Powder in Golden *regularly (hate that I always seem to drop it tho')

and I'm eyeing *Lancôme's Magie Blush* (mousse blush) in sève de Rose..


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 3, 2007)

Also a NW20 here, my fave blush is Cute, Sweet William is nice as well (altho Unfortunately it was LE) but if you can get your hands on that then thats nice. And for a peachy look, well Peaches is great for that. 

I use Golden Bronzer, but it may be just a touch too dark...

Also some other cheek recomendations other than blush I think are awesome are:
Glissade MSF
Delicacy Iridescent powder (as a highlight for the cheeks)
Ice Iridescent powder

Some other Non-Mac blushes I like:
Clinique Iced Lotus Powder blush
Bobbi Brown shimmerbricks in Pink, Rose and Apricot with a very light hand.


----------



## JediFarfy (Feb 5, 2007)

NW15 here.  For bronzing, I keep it basic with MAC Golden bronzing powder. Blushes depends on what I'm going for. I like Margin for a peachy color. Stray Rose (LE) is a nice pink. Desert Rose is a nice darker pink. Plum Foolery is my favorite plum shade (that I've tried). Glissade MSF is really nice as well.


----------



## Carmen75 (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm NW25, I use style blush mostly and on it lightscapade. For brozer I use the gloden one from Lure.


----------



## als1626 (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm also NW20 - so far my favorite "bright" blush is Springsheen (but is it just cause I'm from Jersey??) and for everyday I wear blushbaby.  I've been using Glissade as a bronzer and it's v. nice, but when I want a true bronzer, nothing beats Guerlain TerraCotta #1.

I have dark red hair and hazel/green eyes if that helps you picture what you might like.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm NW20, and I also love NARS Orgasm, but my MAC faves are Dainty, Cubic, Marine Life and Oh So Fair BP! I definitely use a light hand w/ Marine Life and Orgasm.

  	Bronzer, I used to love CARGO Water Resistant Bronzer in Light, but it's all gone now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC Golden is what I've been using in it's place, but it is slightly darker and less shimmery than I like my bronzers!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Oct 28, 2010)

I am NW20 and love MAC Well Dressed blush, Oh So Fair, Bite of an Apple and Dame.


----------



## Gonzajuju (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm an NW20 and my favs are MAC's Dollymix, Dame, and Hipness


----------

